# conjunctivitus



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi all
hope someone can point me in right direction
boycie has conjunctivitus in 1 eye and im using tea bags and eye drops can i use anything else to clear it before i take him to vets??
it normally clears up in afew days????? ive never had it myself so dont know much about it
many thanks
marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

optrxx infected Eye drops, it is almost exactly the same as what the vet would give you but cheeper. ive used it on myself, Gypsy nand Inca. just dont tell the chemist its for your dog or the wont sell it to you because their insurance doesnt cover it. just say its for your hubby or someone in the family.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Marzy , poor Boycie, I ve absolutey no idea but appreciate you want to try other things before you are fleeced. Hope it clears up and he's ok soon and that someone can offer you some advice x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

many thanks both of you
knew there would be something on the market
will go chemist 1st thing
many thanks
i love this site 
everyone is so helpful
thanks again kendal
marzy
xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Conjunctivitus is really infectious. When babies/toddlers have it they can't go to nursery till it clears so keep Boycie away from other dogs till cleared up. Not sure whether dog conjunctivitus can be transferred to humans but wash hands thoroughly as well just in case. I guess whether its bacterial or viral it could pass between species - maybe someone else on forum will know.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all replys
Shall I take to vets then or just see if eye drops work 
Don't want to make matters worse! 

Many thanks
Marzy x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its not that big a deal.the thing about toddlers is that they touch everything, they stick their finger up their nose then poke some other kid in the eye. any infection passes quick with kids because they have no sense of hygiene, they will put something in their mouth them put it down and some other kid will do the same. so if the first kid has the start of a tummy bug the second kid well get it too. 

you will notis a difference within a couple of hours, but keep doing the drops 2 or three times a day for like 2 or 3 days. it is a good idea for you to wash you hands after touching her eye, but thats the same as if you were dealing with and family member. the first time my lot got it was just after i had had it so i think i gave it to them. 

the drops sort it quick so don't worry.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

kendal
many thanks i have gor the drop s and used them all day
seems less weepy but still red
seems improved so will perserver till fri and hopefully he will be better
thanks again
marzy
x


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

My cockapoo Murphy has had conjunctivtus 3 times since October and my vet says that cockapoo's have a tendancy to suffer from dry eye and this my be the cause. Has anyone been told this.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi
i havent been told that but then boycie is only 5 months
there is a product you can buy from pet shop to clean the eye and keep it moist
you could try that 
but if it persists
i had a friend with a westie with dry eye and the vet took a saliva gland from mouth and transplanted to the eye to sort the problem!!
amazing eh
marzy
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So did the poor dog cry when it saw a steak lol x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Karen
Your so funny 
lol ha ha
Boycie eye is nearly gone. Still using drops but so much better thanks 
as for half brother they have same dad Rupert the pood. ledog called Jackson 13 months old 
piped really short jet black and looks like velvet . she doesn't let off lead much as he do.t come back which is u.like Boycie! they both liked playing with each other which is good 
glad yours are getting there 
Boycie doing welltrained and potty trained fully 
getting easier leaving him as he gets older too
def a mummy dog 
what about your 2
marzy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf looks like velvet if his body is cut short . Is it Sams Rupert ...I nearly had one of her pups beforewe got Wilf . I was on a waiting list but was conscious of how long the journey would be , then saw Wilf half an hour away so got him. Sam was really helpful when I was looking for Wilf and I still contacted her when I was looking for Mabel when I was nt quite sure of certain things , it was good to get a second opinion . Its a small world . He throws lovely pups x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes its dams Rupert x small world
Breeder was in extern .Natasha 
She is lovely too . I keep her updated on Boycie progress
Hopefully meet some sisters and brothers in future 
Take care
Marzy
This site is addictive


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry just seen the last part of your post about mummys dog ... without a doubt, Im here the most so I think thats why . Got Wilf sat on my knee as I post this Mabel was sat next to me but she keeps getting down cos she s too hot then back up then down again. Im lucky if i can go to the loo without being followed even if you think they're asleep. Definitely loyal dogs I think thats why they are so adorable x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry just seen the last part of your post about mummys dog ... without a doubt, Im here the most so I think thats why . Got Wilf sat on my knee as I post this Mabel was sat next to me but she keeps getting down cos she s too hot then back up then down again. Im lucky if i can go to the loo without being followed even if you think they're asleep. Definitely loyal dogs I think thats why they are so adorable x


lol its funniny coming home at night when everyone is asleep and trting to go the the bathroom without 4 tails battering off the side of the bath waking everyone up lol.
i think Echo is the worst lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can imagine ... yours all whipping each other with their tails. Came home late"once"and crept in like a naughty teenager just to get upstairs to hear Wilf wimpering cos i hadn't said hello had to go back down before going to bed x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Boycie gets really excited when I come home from work 
Kisses tail wagging etc x I love it x 

Makes me feel loved so much by him .
But I know what you mean about showering and going to lop they follow you everywhere .I have started giving raw bones and marrow bones to keep him occupied while around house and it eases the separation issue as he whispers or howls when I leave . it only lasts 1in but I feel so guilty! so it works for us 
psso glad his eye is getting better by the hourthanks to 
kendal for that top tipmarzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Probably saved you a fortune x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

yes probably did 
and if you include the consultation
etc
vets eh,,,,,,
thats why sites t
like these are a god send
you can try self medicating before off to vets
if it amkes them better ideal!!
if not off to vets but all info helps doesnt it
glad wilf and mabel are happy together
im going to try a chicken wing the weekend
cant walk hima s much as id like weather real wet and windy at mo
keep him occupied
take care
marzy


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

Cheers for that I will ask at my pet shop. Wow its amazing what they can do nowdays isnt it x


----------

